

NotifoObjC – An Objective-C library for the Notifo API - joshgrenon
http://joshgrenon.com/2011/06/11/notifoobjc-an-objective-c-library-for-the-notifo-api/

======
revolvingcur
It would be helpful, since you're aggregating so much third-party code (not
all of which you mention in your README), to include both a document outlining
your own license (which appears to be MIT), as well as the respective licenses
of all your dependencies, which are currently less than obvious.

For example, you stripped the README off the UIColor-DigitalColorMeter
project, which includes their license (MIT). I was unable to find any license
for the Ahmet Ardal code you incorporated.

